# Weatherby packages



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

allot of people are talking about the remington 710 and the savage combos, but what about the weatherby ones, they come with everything, gun, scope, sling, carrying case and they have 24 inch barrels


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

WBY makes a great gun IMO I own a 300 mag. The only drawback is factory ammo prices. Wby ammo is gun specialized. (you can not interchange ammo with other brands) If you reload that will not be an issue. I have not had anything walk away after I hit it with this gun so far. I reload with Barnes x and Nosler partitions and seem to have the best luck with them vs. factory ammo.

My two cents.

Bob


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

what model of wby do u have, vanguard or mark 5, i was thinking of getting the vanguard stainless package


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Mine is an old Mark Limited. it is like hauling a log around at times but it is less punishing at that Cal. with the extra weight. My newest is a Browing A-Bolt stainless. Without the Boss it would put a hurt on you if you fired it a lot.

If you are thinking big bore look at a brake and a really good set of ear protection devices.

Bob


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

I enjoy my wby .257 magnum...shoots very tight grps at 100 yards...Its an accurmark Mark V....

Great for CPX2 game to 400 yards...


----------



## mbitz (Sep 2, 2003)

I have a Vanguard Stainless Synthetic in .270. It is a nice gun. When I bought it, there weren't as many calibers available as there are now. If I were buying a new one now, I would look at the .270 WSM. I guess it depends on what you are going to be shooting with it. I am not sure about the packages as I have not seen them, but I would make sure it is a quality scope on the gun. That can make all the difference in the world. Good luck.


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

i will rpobably not get the package because i have only seen them on the weatherby website, i will probably get just the stainless gun and get a good scope. i have one question, there is a comparison chart on the site and it says that the weatherbys are made in japan?


----------



## mbitz (Sep 2, 2003)

I think the Vanguard is made in Japan. Not sure about the Mark V, but I doubt it. As I said, for the money, the Vanguard does a fine job for what I use it for. Another good gun at a decent price is the Tikka T3. If you are not looking for a Weatherby specific caliber that might be a good choice.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Currently the MK V's are US made and the Vanguards are made my Howa in Japan.

I have a Howa made Mk V and it is supurb. My brother has a W. German made Mk V and it is also supurb. I really don't think you have to worry where a WBY is made, it will be a quality gun.

I've looked at the Vanguards and they look just as nice (quality wise). As proof of the quality of the Vanguards, now WBY shoots each one and segregates any that shoot better than MOA. They sell these as SUB-MOA guns. They did this after WBY found that some Vanguards were tack drivers.

A friend of my dad's has a Vanguard before they offered the SUB-MOA's and his gun would have been classified as a SUB-MOA. He has shot groups from the bench that have matched mine (1/2 moa). All with factory ammo.

I'm thinking a 300 WBY mag, Vanguard needs to be added to my collection.


----------



## Chef (Nov 7, 2005)

I have a german wby .300 mag, it was my g'pa's moose gun. It has the imperial scope that I love even if it is low powered. I have shot wby ammo as well as the rem. 170 gr I have fopund the thr rem shoots as well as the wby at half the price. The both get great accuracy at long range. I personally do not like the vanguards-especially at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Trivia guy (Sep 6, 2004)

I have one of those wal-mart vanguards. It has been indestructable, reliable, and an absolute tack driver. I bought it when I was broke, but I needed a gun and have never regretted the purchase. The nine deer that I've taken with it didn't like it very much however. The only drawback is buying them from wal-mart.


----------



## Chef (Nov 7, 2005)

I am very happy that you like the Vanguard. And that you have had good luck with it. One of my buddies got one and he had tons of jamming problems. the bolt also liked to slide out with the slightest touch. I guess I am clouded by what I have seen. I hope that you have much luck in future hunts! :beer:


----------

